# Full or assisted diy maidstone or medway



## smokey-joe (25 March 2018)

Hello i am looking to move my dressage warmblood horse closer to home and am looking for recommendations of livery yards please. Dont mind waiting for the right one as wanting something long term. 

The most important requirements are must be a friendly yard where you are not judged on every single thing you do and where horses are cared for like their own. Indivual turn out is a must as much as ground and british weather will allow. Knowledgeable staff. 

Other requirements would be good school, indoor a bonus.
Some good off road hacking
To allow our own farrier.

If anyone has some recommendations, ideally sittingbourne, maidstone areas so he is closer to home. 

Price no problem for right place.


----------



## Gypley (26 March 2018)

Probably too far out but Capricorn Farm in Eynsford would fit the bill for you


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 March 2018)

http://www.stanhopefarm.co.uk/

Possibly worth a look. I used to keep my horse here when I lived in Sittingbourne and my office was at Addington near West Malling. 

It changed hands a year after I left but I had a friend there who really liked it. Its close to Cobham Manor and you could hack there for comps. Great Pub just up the road, decent hacking, I gather more toll rides have since opened. There were lots of little lanes with not much traffic. This was about 14 years ago now though.


----------

